# Fig tree wood



## LeeElms (6 Jun 2007)

Is fig tree wood any good for turning ? 

Someone is offering this (for firewood) on my local Freecycle.


----------



## Russell (6 Jun 2007)

NO idea, give it a go I imagine it would turn similar to olive, carob or orange. So it could be good but it may be liable to splitting.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jun 2007)

Hi Lee,

It tends to be very soft and has little figuring. It can distort dramatically if you turn it thin. I haven't seen any large pieces so I don't know what it would be like if you managed to get hold of a big piece. It can distort dramatically if you like that sort of effect

Pete


----------



## LeeElms (6 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hans (6 Jun 2007)

Some months ago one of my neighbours asked if I could help to fell the fig tree in his garden. That is how got some fig logs. The wood seems very light, nearly white. Have not turned anything yet. On last inspection there were no splits. 

The botanical name seems to be Ficus carica.
The only woodturning reference I found is of Ficus coronata.

Hans


----------



## La Truciolara (7 Jun 2007)

It is very light, fragile, and does not have nice figures.
I guess that is the only wood I would not even collect , not even for burning. I've turned some and will never do it again.
But that is only my personal taste.

One exception: if you turn poppers (is that the way you call fake fishes that are used for fishing?) that is quie an adequate wood.


----------



## tigerturnings (7 Jun 2007)

I had a few logs when we took down our fig tree (we loved the fruit, it was just a shame that most of the neighbourhood's wasps did too). I'd agree with the consensus that it is very light and has little distinct figure. 

My own experience was that it splits rapidly and dramatically; the pieces I had kept as firewood barely needed to be chopped due to this. Seeing this splitting put me off turning any so I can't offer advice or experience in that regard.


----------

